# Vote for Me! Teryx4 Contest



## MorseTeryx4 (Jun 13, 2012)

We are one of 4 finalist in the Ultimate Family Adventure contest! We are thrilled to have the chance to win a Kawasaki Teryx4 and hang out with Destry Abbott and his family! We need your help, please vote for the Morse family! You can vote once a day, now until June 29. adventurehunters.kawasaki.com/adventure/


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

done bud, good luck, i'll vote everyday, hope you will do the same for me till the 24th! i'm trying to win a trip for 4!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Voted good luck.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Voted Good luck. You were in the lead with 40%


----------



## MorseTeryx4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Only 2 weeks left to vote! Thank you!


----------



## MorseTeryx4 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for your votes! Only 8 days left!


----------

